# 2012 is going to be electrifying!!!



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Just curious why you chose a Zilla? From what I've read, Soliton controllers are much better and will allow you much more flexibility or are you not aware of them? I couldn't imagine you wouldn't know of them.


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey ElectriCar,

Oh ya, I know of the Soliton line of motor controllers. I chatted with Randy Holmquist of CanEV about them and they are pretty darn impressive! We were in the right place at the right time, the Zilla 1K LV was a s-m-o-k-i-n' deal. That, and we have experience with the Zilla line of motor controllers from running our drag truck, http://www.dssev.ca

So, cost and purpose were at play in our decision. Thanks for the comment! ;D

Casey

ps. "BIG PROPS" to Randy Holmquist @ canEV.com for making our projects possible!!!



ElectriCar said:


> Just curious why you chose a Zilla? From what I've read, Soliton controllers are much better and will allow you much more flexibility or are you not aware of them? I couldn't imagine you wouldn't know of them.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool. Well be sure to post a video of a burnout or such! Best of luck.


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

No Problem! All of our videos are on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/caseymynott

Cheers! ;D

Casey



ElectriCar said:


> Cool. Well be sure to post a video of a burnout or such! Best of luck.


----------

